# Wolf protection efforts through local paper.



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

Wolf protection efforts through local paper.

I just received this propaganda from a wolf protection group I belong too. One of its key measures to stopping the De-enlisting of the Gray wolf to the endangered status in the lower 48 states is to run poles in local news papers to try and show that they have public support to put an injunction out to stop the new management plans of controlled hunting in states with excepted management plans. As sportsmen/women, we need to place or vote on these sites as they become available so that the courts can see that the public is not behind the grey wolf being put back under endangered status. Vote yes that we support Idaho's wolf management plan to remove 428 wolves from their ecosystem.

http://www.mtexpress.com/index2.php?ID=2005120898

"Subject: URGENT! CORRECT LINK FOR WOLF POLL 
Date: Mon, 2 Jun 2008 16:18:27 +0000 
http://www.mtexpres s.com/index2. php 
Dear Friends - I sent out an email last night re. a wolf poll in the Idaho Mt Express newspaper in Ketchum. 
Above is the correct address to vote NO in the Mt Express poll re. the wolf hunt. PLEASE VOTE TODAY! Please excuse if you have already gotten this message. 
To date, the anti-wolf people are leading the poll by nearly 60% There's been over 400 votes cast - a very high number so it's obvious that wolf opponents are flooding the poll. We have to respond! UPDATE - SEE BELOW 
I know these polls are silly and non-scientific .. but please vote anyway. 
The link will take you to the front page of the paper. Then the poll is on the left side of the page. Please vote today, Monday or tonight -- I have been informed that you can cast one vote per day (or every 24 hours)! 
And cast a vote from each of your email addresses and your families! The anti-wolf crowd is trying to move into the Wood River Valley, which has always been a stronghold of wolf supporters. 
Please vote! 
Lynne Stone"


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

done


----------



## fishbate (Jan 18, 2008)

there will be a few thousand votes today for hunting wolves in this poll.... the antis were winning this morning, but with a little work, and some techical manipulation, the votes for hunting will go up.


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

fishbate said:


> there will be a few thousand votes today for hunting wolves in this poll.... the antis were winning this morning, but with a little work, and some techical manipulation, the votes for hunting will go up.


Great work fishbate!
Thanks Bigbr


----------



## fishbate (Jan 18, 2008)

Final vote percentages were 59.9% for hunting wolves, 40.1% not to hunt. I could only get a around 800 votes in.


----------

